# Supprimer le message "Vérifiez la batterie"



## VeryBigBro (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un MBP 5,5 et ma batterie est un peu fatiguée (70% de la capacité nominative) et j'ai donc droit au célèbre message _vérifiez la batterie_.

Sauf que je ne suis pas prêt de la changer et que ce message mindiffère...

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait un bidouillage pour le supprimer (mis à part changer la batterie hein)?

Merci d'avance ,
VBB.


----------



## edd72 (26 Novembre 2012)

Nominative ou nominale?


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Novembre 2012)

Nominale, mea culpa. Je peux faire un screen coconuts si besoin.

Mais aurais-tu une solution?

VBB.


----------



## lospericos (2 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai pas le remède mais après avoir réinstallé mon MBP 15" de 2009 le message à disparu


----------



## VeryBigBro (3 Janvier 2013)

J'ai, _par chance_, une connaissance qui à grillé sa carte maman et qui allait jeter sa machine pour changer vers une neuve, j'ai donc une batterie quasiment neuve et plus ce satané message!

C'est pas résolu dans la façon que j'aurais aimé mais c'est résolu...

VBB


----------

